
GraalSqueak: A Fast Smalltalk Bytecode Interpreter [pdf] - mpweiher
https://fniephaus.com/2018/icooolps18-graalsqueak.pdf
======
kristianp
Interesting warm-up times from Twitter:

First draw after 12s. First time faster than OpenSmalltalkVM after 40s (but
quite unstable). Always faster than OpenSmalltalkVM after 60s (fps still
increasing). Above 200fps after more than 5mins.

------
scroot
I hope they continue doing this work. Very interesting

~~~
fniephaus
Thanks! And yes, we are still working on GraalSqueak. Adding support for
Smalltalk Context objects is one of the biggest challenges as they allow
sender modifications. This needs to be as fast as possible because it is
heavily used for implementing exception handling in Smalltalk. More papers to
follow soon.

In the meantime, check out some recent screenshots of it in action:
[https://twitter.com/fniephaus/status/1015194081297920000](https://twitter.com/fniephaus/status/1015194081297920000)

